# Vienna leather



## steve184 (Mar 31, 2004)

Anybody got or know where i can view some good quality pictures of a new A3 sport with leather interior?

Im thinking of ordering an A3 2.0 TDI sport in moro blue with light grey/pebble grey leather as i saw an RS6 at my local dealer with similar colour paint/leather and i thought it looked good?

any opionions or pics??? pref of grey leather?

Also how hard wearing is leather compared to cloth - ive seen loads of cars which arnt that old which have leather and lots of them have tatty loking seats with creases/marks everywhere etc

ta


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

hi Steve,

Hav'nt seen leather in an A3 but imagine it would look good.

Wear wise if TT's or any other car with leather i've seen are anything to go by, the problem is always with the side bolster on the drivers seat.

It will probably scuff and look tired if you are not careful.

I would suggest you have a look at your local Audi dealer at a few TT's and see if they are all affected.

Colour wise grey leather will get dirty, however it is easier to clean than light grey cloth.

I did see a Beetle with leather trim recently that had leather and that looked awful. I think this was because the base did not have stitching (i.e single flat leather) and had stretched after just 11000miles.

Also make sure you get heated seats front and rear as leather is bloody cold in the winter.

Cheers


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

My TT had black leather - ran it for 3 years/40,000 miles and was pleased with the condition of it. I gave it an occasional wipe with a damp cloth/chamois, and you need to hoover all the bits of sand/grit from the seams to stop abasion damage. Also 'fed' it once with Auotglym cream. My A3 has cloth, only because I was too tight-fisted to stump up the extra! Get the leather, but don't consider without heated seats.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Heated seats? Why? Over the winter I can't remember once getting in the car and even noticing that they were cold. Now, in summer and shorts - ouch!!

I have the sports vienna leather seats in mine in blue/light blue. Very nice they are too. I have found that they are a bit sensitive to marking, but they do wipe clean quite easily.

The leather on the driver's seat (as used by far the most) has stretched a little since new, but not in an unsightly way - it's skin after all, it's gonna stretch!

I wasn't brave enough to go for a light colour, even though many people have said that it's not as bad to keep clean as you would think.


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Karcsi, each to their own, but having had heated seats, I just love 'em!! Even with cloth trim, it means that your **se is warm, but the car isn't stuffy. Takes your choice......


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My parents used to have a Vauxhall Cavalier with leather seats (yes, such things did exist!), and it's seats did feel cold in the winter and the heated seats were used quite a lot. But for some reason the A3 doesn't seem, to me, to suffer from the same problem. Perhaps better insulation (the air vents close completely when you turn off the engine, for example) or better quality seats.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

heated front seats are the dingo's kidneys.
I had full leather on my A2 and I regretted not having it. I've got it now.........................................terrific!


----------



## steve184 (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone found me any pics yet as per original post!??! lol

steve


----------

